
How do people manage JavaScripts projects that contain multiple NPM packages? - AndrewDucker
https://reprog.wordpress.com/2016/11/12/how-do-people-manage-javascripts-projects-that-contain-multiple-npm-packages/
======
romgrk
npm link

